

Windows 8 (soon) available for download - orjan
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/buy?ocid=GA8_O_WOL_Hero_Home_FPP_Null

======
josteink
I've been a MSDN/Technet junkie for most of my professional life, so maybe I
got this wrong and just haven't noticed before...

But is this the first time Microsoft actually put up a _download page_ for
their OS. A simple page where people can just go, buy and download stuff,
without the need for any special MSDN/Technet account?

If so, that's both cool and about time.

~~~
paul9290
Thank Apple for making them offer what their competition offers for half the
price.

I'm a Mac and PC person ... I'd download this if it was similarly priced to
the OS X downloads.

~~~
rplnt
Windows isn't released as often. So in the end, it's cheaper.

(And Apple doesn't need to make money from their OS, Microsoft does)

~~~
pmelendez
Not to mention that this is a major update unlike the minor addons that Apple
use to justify an upgrade. I would live very happy with snow leopard, the only
reason I upgrade is because Apple force us in order to keep developing on
latest iOS devices.

------
UnoriginalGuy
The title of this is misleading. It says "available to download" but the link
says "coming soon" (when you click on the price).

~~~
orjan
You're right, I didn't actually click the Download button, since I have no
incentive to buy Windows 8 right now.

~~~
forgotusername
The release version is available through TechNet subscriber downloads

------
ddrager
I just purchased it, and it appears to be downloading now. Note that I had
pre-applied for a reduced price offer since I had just purchased a new Windows
7 PC. The URL I used was through here:
<https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-US/MyOrder>

It is currently downloading through a "Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant" program.
This program took all of my information and charged my credit card, and is
downloading the files as I write this. ETA 15 minutes total.

Screenshot: <http://cl.ly/image/2t3T2M261P2a>

~~~
jayunit
Ah.. yes.... the ever-reliable windows upgrade offer dot com. Why, I think I
_shall_ plug my CC into whatever app it downloads.

~~~
sp332
For those wondering, it really is an official MS-owned website.
<http://www.whoismind.com/whois/windowsupgradeoffer.com.html> It just has a
terrible name.

------
ErikHuisman
They should sell windows 8 (vm) in the Mac App Store :)

~~~
Priona
Well obviously Microsoft wouldn't want to give a cut to Apple but the
underlying idea is not so bad. Parallels Desktop and VMware (virtualization
software for the OSX) already include an easy Windows purchase option in their
installation process. I'd love to purchase a 'Windows 8 for Mac' edition
directly from Microsoft if it means they'll have drivers and everything
supported. I'm waiting for proper Windows HiDPI support in Bootcamp for my
Macbook Pro retina as it is.

------
axlerunner
While I am a *nix fan, I do wish good luck to MS! Ballsy move.

~~~
conradfr
I don't need on my desktop, but I can totally see my next laptop to be a
laptop/tablet mix if the OS can really run great on both mode it would be
fantastic.

------
MatthewPhillips
A very nice looking site, ruined by 135px tall persistent header.

------
jiggy2011
1366 × 768 screen resolution

So this OS is specifically designed around 16:9?

Any ideas how well it would work on a 4:3 monitor if at all?

~~~
sjmulder
Your screen's aspect ratio doesn't really matter. Desktop apps work like they
used to. "Modern" apps expand to fit the space given. The minimum resolution
for such apps is 1024x768, which is 4:3.

~~~
simba-hiiipower
yup, minimum to run modern apps: 1024 x 768

minimum to run modern apps with snap view (1/3 | 2/3 side-by-side): 1366 × 768

------
neya
Maybe you should rename the title to 'Windows 8 available for purchase'? Just
sayin..But a pretty good bargain hard to beat I say!!

~~~
orjan
I renamed the title, but with a slightly different wording, since you can't,
in fact, even buy it yet.

~~~
bornhuetter
It seems that you can buy the upgrade version through "Windows Upgrade Offer"
right now, as some other users are reporting. I can confirm that I am able to
download the upgrade assistant with my code, but I don't have access to the
laptop I am upgrading right now, so I can't actually run it.

------
jiggy2011
Looks like the download version is an upgrade not a full retail license.

It doesn't make it clear whether the 'shipped' version is a full stand alone
thing or not.

I have an existing boxed copy of Windows 7 Retail that is installed on a PC.
I'd like to install Windows 8 on there but free up the Windows 7 license to
put in a VM or on another PC.

~~~
powertower
> Or you can get Windows 8 Pro shipped to you for $69.99

That's the full version as far as I can tell (and you can't get it yet via
that link).

Also, the "upgrade" version only works for 64-bit versions of installed
media... If you're running a 32-bit Windows version, you'll have to wait for
the full version.

------
bflesch
Nice. I like the colorful Windows 7 box on the right hand side.

But two things are bugging me: The "Download Pro for .." link at the bottom of
the page is not working (the "<http://> is missing the "h"), and the system
requirements "Internet Access (fees may apply)" sounds too legalese.

~~~
pepsin
I really doubt that do any of Microsoft employee really care about the
page.Seems they even don't check whether the page is functioning properly or
not.

------
timmyd
Just remember this:

1) Escape doesn't bring up the shutdown menu 2) Windows key doesn't 3) Mouse
to the left, top or bottom doesn't 4) Mouse to the start menu doesnt

Only to the right will you find the menu. Why a simple button couldn't have
been added defies me.

~~~
rplnt
The old alt+f4 in desktop works too (or at least worked in all dev builds I
tried. I rebooted a lot so I just used win+d, alt+f4, scroll to the last
option and pressed enter.

------
powertower
Does this offer a full ISO image to burn? Or is this an in-place upgrade type
of a deal?

[http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-to-
wind...](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-to-windows-8)

> Can I upgrade from a 32-bit version of Windows to a 64-bit version of
> Windows 8?

> Yes, but you can't do this using Upgrade Assistant. If your PC has a 64-bit
> capable processor (CPU) but is currently running a 32-bit version of
> Windows, you can install a 64-bit version of Windows 8, but you'll need to
> buy Windows 8 as a DVD.

I guess not, otherwise you'd be able to just burn a full version DVD and boot
from that.

------
jack7890
The text in the download button isn't vertically centered. Not a good start:
<http://cl.ly/image/2B3K3J3u2r0C>

~~~
sigzero
I don't see that. Text is centered when I look at it.

------
DonnyV
Lately all Microsoft sites seem to break in Chrome for me.
<http://imgur.com/DLV4m>

~~~
dpark
I'd start by looking at the extensions you've got installed. You seem to have
a bunch (and also a custom skin?). 413 is a strange error code to be getting.
I would try disabling all extensions and see if the problem goes away.

If that doesn't do it, try clearing cookies, as corrupt oversized cookies
might cause this (or so some random forum claims).

------
gagege
So the user friendly statement on why RT can't run old apps is this:

"Refers to programs built for mouse and keyboard that run in the classic
Windows desktop environment."

<http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/compare>

Scroll down to the "* * *"

------
navs
That's a really nice looking box. I'm tempted to buy a physical copy just for
the packaging.

------
Lockyy
Seemingly unavailable to buy, at least in the UK.

------
gbraad
$39 should be the standard price... Not the special upgrade deal. I am a
Linux/unix user, but anyways; Success to them

~~~
netcan
I think it should be $52

------
verganileonardo
Upgrade Assistant isn't available for everybody or just my country? I'm from
Brazil.

~~~
dangrossman
It shouldn't be available for anybody yet. The Windows 8 launch event is in
another 30 minutes in New York, and official sales don't start until tomorrow.

------
DannoHung
Is there any real reason to if I just use my Windows PC to play games?

~~~
freehunter
There are certain games that will not run on Windows 8. The only one I've
personally run into was Grand Theft Auto 4. I had Windows 8 installed on my
desktop, could not get the game to run, and moved back to Windows 7.

~~~
jiggy2011
I assume this is a temporary thing and that either MS or the game vendor will
patch it soon enough.

~~~
freehunter
The trouble with GTA seemed to be in the Securom DRM. With GTA5 on the way and
knowing the business Securom operates in, I wouldn't be surprised if a patch
never came.

However, all of the other games I've tried have worked with Windows 8 on my
laptop. It does make me wonder about the future of companies like Securom in a
Windows 8 world.

